# Bed skirt for boxspring-on-the-floor set up??



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

For the last couple years we've just had our naked box spring on the floor. I've been meaning to get a bedskirt, but I just haven't yet. Anywhoo, I was just recently thinking that any traditional bedskirt would likely be too long anyhow.

Anyone have any clever sol'ns to covering a tacky bare boxpring? I guess a fitted sheet would do the trick, but we have no nice ones. Do they make bedskirts that would fit a boxspring on the floor?


----------



## parkermgg (Oct 6, 2004)

We use the fitted sheet. I think it looks pretty nice actually, and of course its easy and cheap.


----------



## JennP (May 4, 2004)

ditto the fitted sheet. Some of our beds use this even on the frame.

jenn


----------



## KimProbable (Jun 22, 2005)

My friend once bought a bedding set and the bed skirt was basically just long enough to cover the boxspring. I don't know how common it is, but I've often thought how practical it would be for us now that our bedframe has been put away.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I also just put an extra fitted sheet on the boxspring, when I had that arrangement.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

My comforter covers my boxspring completely.


----------



## matey (Sep 15, 2006)

I have a bed skirt that i really want tp use but I think it will be way too long and it really makes me sad. I fuess a fitted sheet would work, but i would have to go buy one, and I already have the bed skirt. Maybe I will just try it, it is so pretty. Glad to know that others worry about this!


----------



## ladylove (Mar 6, 2006)

Land's End sells a wonderful boxspring cover. We're on the floor also and have one on our box spring - it really makes it look almost like you intended to have the bed down there!

We love the boxspring covers so much that I'll never go back to bedskirts again.


----------

